# How about 3 Blues Turnarounds?



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Can never have too many of these!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

#2 is sooo good.


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

Freakin' amazing 
You are a great teacher !


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you so much, Bullet!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

dolphinstreet said:


> Can never have too many of these!


Thanks, going to check these out on the weekend.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks! I'm gonna add this lesson to my To-Do list.


----------

